

How World War III Became Possible - smacktoward
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/29/8845913/russia-war

======
thesteamboat
Something I didn't realize before checking after reading this article: the
Doomsday Clock[0] is currently set to 3 minutes before midnight. It was only
set closer to midnight from 1953-1960, and this is tied with 1949-1953 and
1984-1988.

While the clock isnt't an accurate or objective measure (just the opinion of
the _Bulletin of Atomic Scientists_ ), that's pretty disheartening.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_Clock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_Clock)

